# For 2011 devices line, be sure you are not in MTP mode?



## IronCruz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello Guys. I had stock ICS rom on my TIPO. Recently i flashed it using fxp220 CM10. But there is not network detected. So i want to install Stock ROM again. But i'm getting the error "For 2011 devices line, be sure you are not in MTP mode" while flashing using FLASHTOOL. So i changed it PTP mode and tried again i get same error. So flashed using PARADOX Rom(ICS Based) and then chose MSC mode. But again i'm getting same error. I tried also by turning on USB DEBUGGING mode. Still didn't work. Any way to install ftf stock rom? Please help me guys, not using phone since 3-4 days...! :'(



> 01/024/2013 17:24:20 - INFO  - <- This level is successfully initialized
> 01/024/2013 17:24:20 - INFO  - Flashtool Version 0.9.10.2beta6 built on 2013-04-21 22:23:00
> 01/024/2013 17:24:26 - INFO  - Selected st21i / 11.0.A.4.22 / Generic
> 01/024/2013 17:24:26 - INFO  - Preparing files for flashing
> ...



I tried using PC Companion repair feature, it says, Software modified, failed to update!


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

Try and find a ROM based on stock ROM and flash that


----------



## tanina06 (Jul 27, 2017)

hi do you have solved your problem ???
 I have the same :/


----------

